# Pen blanks for Sprung



## El Guapo (Jul 18, 2014)

@Sprung posted in a thread a while back about getting started turning pens, so I told him that next time I make it to the post office I would send him a SFRB of some blanks to practice on. Here is what is headed your way!

Left to right - Honduran Rosewood Burl (from Marcus), Wenge, Briar burl (all of the way from Christos in Brussels), Amazon Rosewood aka Weirdo Rosewood, dyed FBE (from Tony), FBE (from Kevin), cedar, elm burl (not sure on that one). Several are considered shorts, but they are great for single barrel pens.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## Sprung (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow! Thank you, Andrew! Those are some awesome blanks and I'll definitely put them to good use!


----------



## Sprung (Jul 21, 2014)

Andrew, the package arrived today! Even nicer looking in person! Can't wait to make some pens with them! Thank you again!


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 23, 2014)

Just saw this... glad they arrived! I think you'll really enjoy turning the briar! Make sure to use a little CA glue on any small cracks in the HRB (the others aren't as prone to cracking).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 20, 2014)

@El Guapo - Andrew, I've had a chance to turn one of the blanks you sent me. Turned that piece of Rosewood. WOW - what beauty was revealed as hiding in an already once it was hit with some finish!

Pics don't show it well - especially cell phone pics taken in my office. When looking at the blank and while turning it I thought it was simply a really nice piece of straight-grained rosewood. Once I put some finish on it (I used Woodturner's Finish on this pen) it really popped. The chatoyancy on this thing is ridiculous. When I move the pen around under the light the chatoyancy looks like curls, only to be seen when moving the pen around. Real happy with how this pen turned out - it helps to start with a real nice blank! Thanks again!

Here's a crappy cell phone pic, because my wife and I haven't been able to find where our son has hidden our camera after he ran off with it in the case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 20, 2014)

That rosewood looks 3d as you turn it in the light... glad you like it! Great job on the pen, Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 20, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> That rosewood looks 3d as you turn it in the light



It most definitely does! It's an awesome piece of wood! Thanks again!


----------

